# Hard faults?



## kookooshortman55 (Nov 22, 2008)

What are RAM hard faults?  I have 4GB of PC 5300 RAM, my HDD light has been going crazy lately.  I had to disable search indexer and all of the automatic scans.  When I checked the resource monitor I noticed I was getting an average of 100-1000 Hard Faults / sec.  Obviously this is not good, but is this like 1 stick of RAM? 2 sticks? And how can I determine which one's broken? I'm on Vista 32-bit, and the computer does recognize all 4GB.


----------



## TFT (Nov 22, 2008)

*Quote from another site*


> When ever the CPU needs to access part of the RAM that has been swapped out, the memory manager unit (MMU) throws a "Page Fault" instructing the Windows kernel to swap an old page out of memory on to the Hard Drive and swap the required page back in to RAM. Hence, if you are out of RAM, the number of "Faults per second" will naturally rise.



What you are seeing is memory being swapped between RAM and hard drive simply because the page of RAM is not available, this is the "Hard fault" so it retrieves it from your Hard Disc. There is nothing wrong physically with your memory other than it may need a little more to help stop this.


----------

